# RK Tuning



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Just wanted to let say how good an experience I had at RK tuning a couple of week ago. I only booked the car in a check up (and as always to fix a few bits) prior to a european road trip, and Ron was a really top bloke. From my little experience he did a really thorough job, and did some little bit and bobs for virtually nothing.

Ali


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

he's a legend!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll second that. Knows his stuff and a very nice man to boot!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll third it :thumbsup:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I agree great advice and best of all value!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

He's the only person I go to now. 

Very very knowledgeable, passionate, offers great value for money, and just a bloody nice guy. 

He may not be the 'biggest' tuner here, but you'd be hard pushed to find anyone who has a bad word to say about our Ron.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Top bloke. Looks after my car really well and has saved me loads in the long run.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ron is top man! Ive been and tried almost all the garages and can honestly say, ill only use RK now. 

Now If i can just persuade him to look after my other cars


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant fault Ron, one of the most experienced Tuners in the country and that counts for alot more than a new tuner who produces a couple of decent cars.

Top man.


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

I think an un-biased ranking for RK out of 10 is 27.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Well on this basis i think i will be booking mine in for a serious once over in the new year. Just got to save some dosh first.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

after the first time i took my car to RK i knew i would be taking it there in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Ron is a legend!

Been taking my GTR there for 5.5 years, Cannot fault his workmanship in any way what so ever. 

:thumbsup: from me.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

i would be taking mine back but unfortunately that would be one hell of a round trip!


----------



## Matsky (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys i agree with all of you, and your comments aswell Ron is the buisness i would only take my r32 gtr to him,always very freindly and gives out great and helpful advice!
Big thumbs up to R.K Tuning.


----------



## N4SMO 700 (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with all the above. Ron`s done all the tuning on my gtr and i cannot praise him/RK Tuning enough. Value for money, quality workmanship at the heighest level and always has time for some helpful advice. In my opinion the best Skyline tuner in the UK, you will not be dissapointed. 
Top Bloke.:thumbsup:


----------



## turbotim1980 (May 18, 2007)

Has any of you tried or heard of FC Tuning. His name is Steve and he knows his stuff when it comes to Nissans and tunes them very well. He managed to get 552bhp out of my car with a standard engine pretty much just bigger turbos and 600cc injectors PFC and FPR. He is located in Enfield and when he tunes your car its a very friendly service you are there throughout the tuning process he road tunes as well as dyno tuning. Very professional service highly reccommended. 
Im not saying that RK Tuning is not any good as i havent been there myself just thought id let you know about Steve incase he is closer to some of you as decent skyline tuners are hard to find


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Does distace matter ? if you want quality you go to the best right ? well my car is like 1700km away from my house, if you want the best you just go for it


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

Ron has done a lot of work on my car and i would,nt take it any where else, he is the most decent bloke out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ron is the only person i allow to service my 34 

really nice guy, and bonus his 5mins from my house hehe


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

another rk tuning fan here..travelled from cork to essex about 6 months for a forged engine.Really nice guy,very helpfull and engine hasnt missed a beat since.Big thumbs up for Ron


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

Ron did a big brake upgrade for me a few months ago after being recomended by Speed at a London meet. He did a great job and gave the car a check over while it was there too. I felt like I had found someone I can trust to look after my car. I'll happily take it back when I'm ready for the next power upgrade in the next 6 months. 550hp sounds like a nice figure for me!

Cheers Ron

:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Good service, good prices and superb customer service. 

Ron all the way.


----------



## clever.trevor.e (Oct 29, 2004)

I wouldn't even consider going anywhere else. It's a matter of trust. Most people who have used RK Tuning go back because they don't get ripped off or persuaded to get things done to their car that are unnecessary. You get to know Ron and you realise that if he says something needs doing, it really does. If he tells you you're wasting your money, odds on you are. Its as simple as that.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

clever.trevor.e said:


> If he tells you you're wasting your money, odds on you are. Its as simple as that.


pmsl ... he's beaten me up a few times too mate


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

One word of warning though! The speed bumps on the way in to his gaff are killer! 

bob


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

does anyone else have trouble with RK's website?

i can get the homepage up but thats about it


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Think he's updating it. Try a different browser too


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

nori41 said:


> does anyone else have trouble with RK's website?
> 
> i can get the homepage up but thats about it


try typing in again on google rktuning.com


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

tried it on yahoo and it works , no joy on google tho

nice one bruvvas:thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

just got my car back from ron problems fixed running better than ever!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

what was wrong with it mate?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

dean j said:


> what was wrong with it mate?


after everything mate turned out to be a blocked breather hose on the catch tank! new catch tank and she is as good as gold now mate! :clap:


----------

